# Jumping Fillers



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey,

I have a 17hh Holstiener gelding. He is an amazing jumper - jumps up to 1.40m+ at home. But he has a massive problem with fillers.

Right here's the problem: 

Disney is a very spooky horse - although he has improved loads since i've had him. He will jump the fillers, but he is so nervous about them all the time. Like cant even walk past them in the school.

Once he gets going he is a lot better, although still a little spooky. He never runs out and very, very rarely stops. He'll just put in a massive cat leap in sometimes. 

He has a brilliant well rounded, scopey basculed jump. Apart from the odd cat leap.

I would love for him to just forget that they're even there.

It's not just my riding, other riders have tried too. I have also free schooled him over them and he's still not keen.

He is very well schooled - we train to Advanced Medium & PSG Dressage.

When I jump him, it is with a small jumping whip and no spurs.

Could anyone help?


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

This is a video of him jumping November last year at a local show. It's 95cm class.

He has no problem with normal poles. Put he hates planks too - as you can see by the video when he tries to trot to them.

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

could you try putting some brightly coloured ones in his field so he gets used to them and will eventually forget they are there? another trick if you can is to feed him right next to one, if he's anything like mine after a few days he will be more interested in his food than the scary fillers! i would just try to make them something he sees in everyday life, not just in situations that could be spooky. you could also spread them round the school wehn you are doing flat work, it will be annoying at first when he spooks all the time but if you are never forcing the issure of going over them, just riding round them all the time then he should stop focusing on them.


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

I've tried all that too. He doesnt really have a problem with them in the field or gettin fed near them.

Just when it comes to working with or around them he hates it.

I feel like giving up his jumping and just sticking to dressage.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Some horses are just naturally spooky.. It sounds like you need a good trainer... If you were in my area i could of pointed you in the right direction.. 

Now you say you jump 1 40 at home... Is this a full course with full up parallels?

Also how old is your horse?


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

I've had lessons with Mark Smith - BHSAI, BHSIT, BHSI(SM). He did improve, but Mark said I need to stick to it like every other day. Jumping is not my main priority, as Disney is trained to such a high standard of dressage. But he does love jumping! 

I jump 1.40 full course - some minor fillers and trays, but main oxers, parallels and uprights. He really enjoys it 

If I can get his confidence with fillers we would have a brilliant time out showjumping.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Have you tried taking him on a XC course? Just do a fun day out with a couple of confident pals and hire a course, you'll be amazed how much braver they become after tackling a few solid jumps.


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

He loves cross country, he's just so strange!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

:lol: Me thinks he's taking the micky then!! Most likely just one of his 'things' and you'll just have to accept it. They can't all excell at everything and if he enjoys jumping everything but fillers then I'd just stick to that. :thumbup:


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

Yea he's quirky like that. I want to give up on it, but im not going to


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The thing with these big warmbloods is they can be a bit spooky...

The girl who used to teach our Jamie is the same age as me.. But she was on Great brittains young riders team.. We have done quite a bit of work together and I recomend her to anyone who is serious about getting a horse going they way it is needed.... 

Personnaly I dont agree with jumping a horse evey other day.. When I competed and my son.. we only jumped once a week.. And then at a show... I did used to have to loose school my mare the night before a show as she was very sharp.. So I had to get rid of excess energy.. 

You say he is fine with XC, a lot of horses are ok with one or the other.... 

Did you start from the basics with him yourself.. Sometimes this is the only way forward..... Now your problem isn't stopping or running out its just him ballooning a jump occasionally.. Now I know that can be quite unnerving as my mare used to do it to me on a course... She would just do it over one jump in the course.

Personally apart from experience there isn't much you can do to stop a horse doing this... Its not a bad thing.. For him cause it probably ensures he gets over all the fences...

Is what I think you need to try is some grid work.. start with poles on the floor moving up to crosses then uprights with the odd filler in..

We used to put the odd cone in aswell.. something just a little spooky....
You have quite possibly already tried this method.. But other than this I can't think of a way of stopping a horse ballooning a fence...

Goodluck with him.. xxxx


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice  

I dont really mind him cat leaping the fence; I've had far worse! 

I cant whip him towards the jump as he was beaten with a whip by his last owner. He hates it and it totally put him off jumping.

The only problems are:

1) He backs off from my leg going towards a scary jump
2) Will try and avoid the jump (run out ) - but I can keep him at the jump
3) If he does stop, it'll be the last split second - even with leg aids. 
4) Once he stops, i'll give him a big kick and get him over the jump!
I never turn him away from it.

Thats it really, I'll have to record a video of it for everyone to understand easier.


Thanks again!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a similar probem with my mare, for some reason she will not jump a rustic jump. throw in all the coloured poles u like and she is fine, but the rustic ones she just absolutely hates!! 
I too am concerned how to get her out of such a habbit as I am not overly confident jumping as just getting back into it after a 7 year break. 
I want to be able to take her xc and hunting next year but it just wont be possible if she wont jump rustics so does anyone have any ideas?

Good luck with Disney, I am sure it is probably just a little hesitation in the back of his mind, maybe from something previsouly in his life (pretty sur ehtat is Stars problem as the physio said she thought she may have had a bad jumpin fall in the past judging by an injury she found) Just stick at it, it will come together eventually :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Melx said:


> I have a similar probem with my mare, for some reason she will not jump a rustic jump. throw in all the coloured poles u like and she is fine, but the rustic ones she just absolutely hates!!
> I too am concerned how to get her out of such a habbit as I am not overly confident jumping as just getting back into it after a 7 year break.
> I want to be able to take her xc and hunting next year but it just wont be possible if she wont jump rustics so does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Good luck with Disney, I am sure it is probably just a little hesitation in the back of his mind, maybe from something previsouly in his life (pretty sur ehtat is Stars problem as the physio said she thought she may have had a bad jumpin fall in the past judging by an injury she found) Just stick at it, it will come together eventually :thumbup:


Have you tried following another horse over a rustic.. sometimes giving a lead helps.. 
When i was doing x country lesson with Tam she was a little freaked out by some of the fences.. i never smacked or kicked her if she stopped just patted her on the neck turned back round and rode more positive to a fence if needed got a lead...

I had x country lessons with Ian Olding (RIP dude) He was top and gave me and my horse loads of great advice and confidence, even if I did need a lead occasionally..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JennyConnor said:


> Thanks for all the advice
> 
> I dont really mind him cat leaping the fence; I've had far worse!
> 
> ...


What size are these scary fences? Can you put a placing pole in there... Sit tall leg on hands open (as in have hands wide apart round neck as if he is a baby so he knows he is only going forward over the fence.. You know the fence is scary push push and push.. Dont give up cause you think he is going to stop.. Push him till you take off..

You feel he may stop at the last second make a voice command.. I used to have one for Tam if I felt a jump was freaky.. In the end Tam never stopped the prob was slowing her down..
Or give him a dig as you feel that awkwardness you get as they are thinking brakes..

Its too late once they have stopped and if the fence is small yes give a big kick and jump it but once you start getting bigger this is not always the safest thing to do.. xxx


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Have you tried following another horse over a rustic.. sometimes giving a lead helps..
> When i was doing x country lesson with Tam she was a little freaked out by some of the fences.. i never smacked or kicked her if she stopped just patted her on the neck turned back round and rode more positive to a fence if needed got a lead...
> 
> I had x country lessons with Ian Olding (RIP dude) He was top and gave me and my horse loads of great advice and confidence, even if I did need a lead occasionally..


I tried a lead the first day I jumped and she did follow over most jumps, just one she stopped at with him in front, It was a makeshift jump of 2 hay bales, a barrel either side and a pole on top, apprently it was really scary and was going to eat her lol

I think the problem is that I worry she will get too used to having a lead and wont be able to jump her alone if it goes on for too long. I am going to have a jumping lessons from my friends instructor once Star is a bit fitter because she still neds alot of muscle building before I am willing to put her over anything higher than 2ft3.
I think it is confidence issues with her and in every aspect she is improving so hopefuly after a little time she will be fine! I know that me having doubt in my mind wont help because its been so long since I have jumped properly, but for me that will come with the more I do it!! 
Thanks for reply :thumbup:


----------

